# Socialization - Homeschooling vs Schools



## Scott (May 3, 2007)

Socialization - Homeschooling vs Schools

One of the best articles I have seen.


----------



## SRoper (May 3, 2007)

"Dr. Thomas Smedley believes that homeschoolers have superior socialization skills, and his research supports this claim. He conducted a study in which he administered the Vineyard Adaptive Behavior Scales test to identify mature and well-adapted behaviors in children. Home learners ranked in the 84th percentile, compared to publicly schooled students, who were drastically lower in the 23rd."

Sounds impressive, but "Vineyard Adaptive Behavior Scales"? What is that? Google turns up nothing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2007)

Scott said:


> Socialization - Homeschooling vs Schools
> 
> One of the best articles I have seen.



   



SRoper said:


> "Dr. Thomas Smedley believes that homeschoolers have superior socialization skills, and his research supports this claim. He conducted a study in which he administered the Vineyard Adaptive Behavior Scales test to identify mature and well-adapted behaviors in children. Home learners ranked in the 84th percentile, compared to publicly schooled students, who were drastically lower in the 23rd."
> 
> Sounds impressive, but "Vineyard Adaptive Behavior Scales"? What is that? Google turns up nothing.



The correct spelling is "Vineland" rather than "Vineyard."

Vineland Adapative Behavior Scales


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (May 3, 2007)

I have a 3 month old son now so will need to give home schooling and private schooling a lot of thought over the next couple of years.


----------



## SRoper (May 3, 2007)

Thanks, Andrew.


----------



## LarryCook (May 4, 2007)

http://www.venamous.net/socialization.jpg


----------

